# Passt die Corsair Hydro Series H60 in Fractal Design R4 PCGH Ediotion



## interpo21 (28. November 2014)

huhu. passt die Corsair Hydro Series H60 in mein Fractal Design R4 PCGH Gehäuse? Gekühlt wird ein 4790k auf einem Asus Z97K?


----------



## Dichlorvos (28. November 2014)

klar, oben oder vorne aber willst du wirklich den Macho durch eine h60 ersetzen?


----------



## interpo21 (28. November 2014)

ja?!  jetzt kommts der macho nervt nur rum. ist nur noch am rumklappern. kühlleistung dürfte ja ziemlich identisch sein?!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (28. November 2014)

Die Frage war ob es passt oder nicht.

vorne müsste es gehen, sofern du einen HDD-Cage ausbaust und hinten gehts sicher.

@Dichlorvos
oben gehts nicht, da die PCGh-Version da keine öffnungen hat


----------



## interpo21 (28. November 2014)

was heißt das nun? ich würde ihn quasi am hinteren obenren gehäuselüfter anbringen oder nicht?


----------



## Captain_Bedal (30. November 2014)

Ja das wäre das sinnvollste. Am hinteren Lüfterplatz. 

Grüße


----------



## interpo21 (30. November 2014)

der größte rotz was ich je erlebt habe. naja. probieren geht über studieren  hab wieder meinen macho drin.
 eine frage habe ich jetzt  ich habe die h60 bei "atelco" gekauft. kann ich die einfach zurückbringen obwohl ich sie schon eingebaut habe? wahrscheinlich nicht oder? wird wohl nur ebay übrig bleiben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2014)

Keine Corsair Hydro Series H60, das Ding ist viel zu laut ! 

2 Lüfter Original Lüfter auf den Macho und gut is.


----------

